# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  ALAT MODIFIKASI PAKAN KOI ( Floating jadi Singking )

## david_pupu

halo om, 

sebelumnya saya pernah sharing cara modifikasi pakan floating menjadi singking di thread ini http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...-jadi-Singking

karena ada peminatnya maka saya menjual versi yg sudah diupgrade  : 

*berikut penampakan produknya : 
*


perbedaannya dgn versi lama adalah wadah mengunakan lock and lock, suntikan ditingkatkan menjadi 120 ml untuk mempermudah proses vaccum 


*tutorial cara pengunaannya :* 


1. isi pakan floating sejumlah yg diinginkan 




2. isi dgn air hingga agak penuh untuk mengurangin jumlah udara yg harus ditarik. 




3. pasang tutup container, sambung dgn selang dan suntikan., tarik angin dari dlm wadah hingga 2-4x . jumlah udara yg ditarik tergantung dari merek pakan. umumnya 2-4 x tarik sudah tenggelam.





4. lepaskan vaccum dari dalam wadah dgn memutar connector dekat tutup




5. pakan sudah tenggelam dan siap diberikan ke koi kesayangan 





6. apabila mau ditambahkan supplement seperti koi clay, billion pro, manda fu, madu, dll, cukup dibuang airnya dan diaduk dengan supplement yg dimau 


note : alat ini dapat menenggelamkan  sekitar 200-300 gram pakan setiap 1x proses vaccum 


*Harga jual :* 

alat modifikasi ini dijual dgn harga* 125.000 rupiah* 

pengiriman mengunakan TIKI / JNE regular, harga belum termasuk biaya kirim

Setiap 1 unit alat ini terjual akan didonasikan 25.000 rupiah untuk KOI-S 

untuk pemesanan bisa melalui posting di thread ini, atau Whatsapp dgn Davidpupu ( *0817741481* ) 

dgn Format :  *User id / Nama lengkap / no telp / alamat pengiriman* 


trima kasih atas dukungan dan supportnya om semua, 
untuk info lebih jelas bisa hubungi saya di WA ( 0817741481)

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bozu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gto919

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Siap om epoe

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## filbert

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Video pengunaan alat modifikasi pakan floating jadi singking

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## userkoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

> Order 1 unit via WA om
> 08122991417 "MD"



hi om abis lebaran ya, brgnya sedang kosong

----------


## userkoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## userkoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Greggy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

up thread up up

----------

